# setting default cropping at 3:2



## grosloulou (May 13, 2012)

hallo,
to make simple, i always crop in 3:2 or 2:3 so i can print in 10x15cm, export on web in 900x600...
every time i want to crop, ratio must be changed to 3:2.
isn't it possible to force lr4 to use 3:2 by default and, when i need another ratio i can change like 1:1 square...

best regards
marc


----------



## clee01l (May 13, 2012)

grosloulou said:


> hallo,
> to make simple, i always crop in 3:2 or 2:3 so i can print in 10x15cm, export on web in 900x600...
> every time i want to crop, ratio must be changed to 3:2.
> isn't it possible to force lr4 to use 3:2 by default and, when i need another ratio i can change like 1:1 square...
> ...


Unfortunately, the default crop aspect ratio is always "Original"  For most DSLRs this is approximately 3:2.  Unfortunately for my Pentax it is not quite 3:2.  If your camera does output exactly 3:2, you are already there.


----------



## grosloulou (May 14, 2012)

hallo,
i meant cropping at 1800x1200 or 600x900... not keeping original size.
i am bored scrolling down original (which is not exactly 3:2 with a d300 but very very close which makes a small 1-2px white gap in a frame) to choose 3:2


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2012)

From my original post. 





> Unfortunately, the default crop aspect ratio is always "Original"


I agree with you and your dilemma. I wish it were otherwise too. I also wish I could set a precise crop (like 1800px X 1200px), but that can't be done either.  The best you can do is submit a feature request to Adobe using the link at the top of this page.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2012)

As a workaround, select them all in Grid and select 3:2 from the crop pop-up in the Quick Develop panel (or do it to one and sync).  At least that way, 3:2 will already be selected when you select each photo.


----------

